# Fav. Sausage(s)



## BBQ Mikey (Jan 12, 2008)

Whats your favorite?

I just picked up chicken and apple sausage thats pretty decent.
I love hot sausages.

In actuality, I prefer chicken sausages to pork, dont ask me why.


----------



## YT2095 (Jan 12, 2008)

Bratwurst, Lincolnshire and Cumbrian (in the spiral).

although there is a local lad that makes his own pork and sage with leeks that`s darn good, but you would never be able to buy that unless you came here.


----------



## elaine l (Jan 12, 2008)

My fav. is real Italian sausage but I do like others. I have recently tried the chicken (flavored type) sausage.  They are okay.  Have their place.


----------



## BBQ Mikey (Jan 12, 2008)

I would not use Chicken for most of my pasta dishes, it certainly does have its place though, and thats in my belly.


----------



## auntdot (Jan 12, 2008)

Boudain.  Unfortunately the only way we can get it here is to make it ourselves, which we gotta do soon now that I am thinking about it.


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 12, 2008)

Hot dogs.

Breakfast sausage.

Actually, just about any sausage.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jan 12, 2008)

These days, since hubby doesn't eat red meat, I only buy chicken & turkey sausages. Luckily, the different types/flavors available are staggering. Some favorites are "Artichoke & Garlic", "Chorizo", "Andouille", "Cilantro & Chili", "Basil & SunDried Tomato", "Spinach & Feta Cheese", "Italian Cheese", "Hot Italian", "Sweet Italian" - the list truly is virtually endless. And they're all SO GOOD!!

For myself alone, my favorite sausage would have to be "Jeternice", which is a Czech liver & grain (usually rice or barley) sausage. It was usually served with another Czech sausage - "Jelitzy" - which is a blood & barley sausage. The Jeternice was always my favorite though. Traditionally served in my family with Czech bread dumplings & sauerkraut.

I haven't enjoyed it in over 30 years, but did just find a Chicago sausage maker that ships it & absolutely positively MADE my elderly parents' Xmas by sending them 5 pounds of each. My dad was practically crying over the phone he was so happy.


----------



## camp_cookie (Jan 12, 2008)

My favorite would be some of my grandfather's country/breakfast pork sausage, but it's no longer available.

There is a local organic butcher shop near me that does a very nice country/breakfast sausage.  I have lately developed an affinity for beef smoked sausage.


----------



## Walt Bulander (Jan 12, 2008)

Spanish chorizo, morcilla, homemade brats, weisswurst, heck, everything!


----------



## QSis (Jan 12, 2008)

Andy .... 

Pearl hot dogs????

Lee


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 12, 2008)

QSis said:


> Andy ....
> 
> Pearl hot dogs????
> 
> Lee


 

YES!  Pearl Country Club quarter pounders.  On a steak roll with mustard and sauerkraut.


----------



## Essiebunny (Jan 12, 2008)

Breezy Cooking,
Where in Chicago did you find the sausage. I, too, love it and haven't had any in a very long time.


----------



## Dave Hutchins (Jan 13, 2008)

I lived in Cedar Rapids Iowa for a long time and one butcher made Jeternice and it was so good, Now we have one butcher that make some sausage but none I care for.


----------



## bigjimbray (Jan 13, 2008)

My dad use to buy this pork country breakfast sausage when i was a kid some 60 yrs
ago and It was the best I have ever eaten, made by our postmaster in our little town
he also owned one of the grocery stores. now days I like to make homemade chorizo. I wished though someday make my own pork sausage.


----------



## ErikC (Jan 13, 2008)

Italian sausage, followed closely by Andouille, followed closely by practically every other sausage known to human kind.


----------



## Bilby (Jan 13, 2008)

Beef chipolatas or thin Cumberland sausages.


----------



## flukx (Jan 13, 2008)

Being in the sausage capital of the world (Germany) there are so many...Weisswurst (white sausage), Thuringer Bratwurst, Polish Kielbasa, Austrian Bosna (sausage in a type of baguette with onions and yellow curry powder etc. Also, something of a Berliner specialty: A sausage cut into pieces, doused in ketchup, and sprinkled generously with red curry powder.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jan 13, 2008)

Wilson's Smoked Sausage (Pork) A local, small slaughter house/processor product, Real Andouille, Boudin Blanc. Bratwurst is nice too!


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jan 13, 2008)

flukx said:


> Being in the sausage capital of the world (Germany) there are so many...Weisswurst (white sausage), Thuringer Bratwurst, Polish Kielbasa, Austrian Bosna (sausage in a type of baguette with onions and yellow curry powder etc. Also, something of a Berliner specialty: A sausage cut into pieces, doused in ketchup, and sprinkled generously with red curry powder.


 
 I love the sausage in Germany its not greasy or over salted.


----------



## miniman (Jan 13, 2008)

We have a local farm shop that does really good sausages which we get for a treat. Our local Lidl also stocks some greta sausages in six varities which are good with very little fat.


----------



## Robo410 (Jan 13, 2008)

love sausages, pates, tourines, etc.  sweet Italian w/ fennel, spicy chorizo and linguisa, andouie and boudain, love bratwurst and kielbasa, country sage and what's called salt and pepper sausasge in this area.  Szechuan peppercorn sausage is awesome too!


----------

